

Things I Think PG Monitors, But Probably Doesn't   - tsally

Just to be clear, PG probably doesn't monitor these things because it would be a little underhanded. At the same time, these metrics might be useful in some way when deciding whether to fund a person or not.<p>1.) noprocrast habits -- whether a user uses it, how long they set it for, and whether they used to override often when that option was available.<p>2.) The user's upvote/downvote ratio on his own comments.<p>3.) Most visited sites, by monitoring clicked links.<p>4.) Most upvoted user(s).
======
pg
We don't consider these or any other metrics when deciding who to fund. The
only way HN affects interview decisions is when we recognize the username for
making smart comments. But since there is no way for software to detect those
(if only), it's necessarily informal.

~~~
tsally
I figured as much. :-) Just a thought I had the other day. I imagine it's
difficult, if not impossible, to prove a relation between any numerical metric
on this site and start up success.

